# Friends



## TaniaS (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have been living in Dubai for the past 5 years and after the mass exodus last year I dont have that many friends left.

In an attempt to make life here more bearable I would love to meet fellow South African (or other Western expats) friends. Coffee, movies, braai...or whatever. 
If I gain friends, great!... but (I know this is not a dating site) but who knows, maybe out there somewhere is another lonely expat also looking for someone special. 

Loving the rain in Dubai this weekend!! Makes me miss home even more :confused2:

My email address is: tania.stoltz at yahoo dot com

Tania


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Time to move to Europe.....


----------



## TaniaS (May 26, 2009)

*Thanks*



Halo said:


> Time to move to Europe.....


Thank you for your great answer and compassion:clap2:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

TaniaS said:


> Thank you for your great answer and compassion:clap2:


Anytime :tongue1:


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

People in glass house and all......................


----------

